# Any Thoughts



## ArttyBoi34 (May 8, 2021)

I made this piece for the upcoming congressional show and was hoping to get some feedback on i even though I already summitted it.

My Artist Statement.
I like my work to say something. I will oftentimes incorporate moments in history, along with portraiture and experimental compositions to create work that is thought provoking.

I chose to go with a few simple, yet impactful compositional elements. I have Breonna Taylor, a young black girl who was a victim of police violence. I have her portrait on opposite sides of the paper because her life was cut short and abruptly ended when police killed her on March 13,2020.

In the background I have tobacco plants in the center of the piece because enslaved Africans would grow tobacco on Southern plantations, and the original sin by which America was first corrupted was slavery.

In the bottom right I have two men; one of the men is a white civil right’s marcher, while the other is attacking him for marching with “blacks”. I chose to include the two men because America herself is being attacked. Acts of racism and injustice threaten to diminish and have diminished the freedom and equality that our founding fathers tirelessly endeavored for


----------



## Thawk (May 9, 2021)

It's beautiful


----------



## ArttyBoi34 (May 8, 2021)

Thank you


----------

